# Silicone



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a question about glue and silicone. I was gluing rocks together to make the rocks stack and not tumble down. Well the rocks are heavy and the silicone (the clear aquarium safe) didn't hold long and it all fell apart. Any suggestion on a very strong silicone or glue that will hold?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have used this aquastick epoxy putty and it is pretty strong heres a link for it at : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

What other types of safe epoxy I can find at a local hardware store?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i've heard simple craft store gluegun sticks are aquarium safe


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

You could try using a glue gun. Though I woulden't know the compairson between both strengths. Your best bet would be an aquarium epoxy, or mabey even a waterproof window sealent. Though if it dosen't say safe for aquarium use. Always test it on some feeder gold fish to see if it'll be ok.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your best bet is to build it in the tank when it is empty so the silicone can dry in place. The main reason to glue them is so they don fall over. They dont have to be so secure that you can move the entire structure without it falling apart.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I didn't know a glue gun was safe to use. Thanks! 



> Your best bet would be an aquarium epoxy, or mabey even a waterproof window sealent.


I'll go to the hardwarer store and check it out. I also didn't know they would say "aquarium safe." I don't know much about this stuff. I guess it might be obvious Im a girl, LOL.  



> Your best bet is to build it in the tank when it is empty so the silicone can dry in place. The main reason to glue them is so they don fall over. They dont have to be so secure that you can move the entire structure without it falling apart.


I don't think I can do that now, too many fishies in the tank and no where to put them. But I am getting another tank in the future for my balas so that is a great idea. Im Defenitly going to try that.
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

So has anyone used a glue gun on their rocks before? If so, did it hold the rocks in place for a long time or after time it fell apart?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If you want to try sillicone check this thread out.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234

Basically, DO NOT use any thing that is mildew resistant.

I've used silicone on rocks before and they will come apart over time.

aquastick epoxy putty works much,much better(I've used this too).


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you very much for the link! 


> aquastick epoxy putty works much,much better(I've used this too).


Do you know if Big Als carries this? Im going to see if Docters Foster & Smith shipps to Canada and if they do I'll order some, thanks!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Bid Als should, I picked mine up at Pet Solutions.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

goodie said:


> If you want to try sillicone check this thread out.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234
> 
> ...


I have 2 full tubes of the silicone the above link said to use (GE Silicone 1) and they don't say anything about "mildew resistant" so I'm assuming this will be good enough to use.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, thats the stuff. I've used it when making my diy background in my 75gallon and when gluing rocks together.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, if it hold that it will be perfect! That's exactly what kind of glue I was looking for, thanks! 
Beautiful fish by the way!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Just to let you know the pile of rocks are not siliconed together. The background is styrofoam pieces that are siliconed together, coated with concrete then siliconed to the inside of the tank. I used a whole tube(caulking gun size) just to attach it to the back.


----------

